# Driving through Northern Mexico



## sinequanon (Apr 15, 2011)

Soon I'll be driving down to Guadalajara with some friends. This is partly to give myself some much needed travel time and partly to scout the area out and see if I want to relocate one day.

Basically I'm looking for any information on things to do. We are driving from El Paso down through Torrreon. From Torreon we are going through Zacatecas (via Jerez, I love that town). Then from Jerez to Guadalajara.

We are leaving Guadalajara through the western road that goes through Mazatlan.

I'm looking for advice on what to do, where we should eat, or where we should stay. I lived in Torreon about ten years ago, so I know the area a little bit, but nothing major.

I don't think there is anything in Torreon to do, so we'll probably just be passing through there after a trip to the market and to some of my favorite eating spots.

We are really looking forward to this. Any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

My dream is to one day ride the train ( Chihuahua al Pacifico Railway) between Chihuahua and the Pacific through the Copper Canyon. Might be a nice sidetrack.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> My dream is to one day ride the train ( Chihuahua al Pacifico Railway) between Chihuahua and the Pacific through the Copper Canyon. Might be a nice sidetrack.


El Chepe. It is a very scenic ride. The best direction is from Los Mochis to Chihuahua. Then you go through the scenic part of the ride during the day. In the other direction it is pretty late when you get to the scenery. I have only ridden it between Los Mochis (West end) and Creel (Middle of the Copper Canyon country). There is a second class train that runs one direction one day and the other the next day. The first class train runs every day but costs twice as much. You can save a lot of money by planning your trip so you can take the second class train. It is essentially the same as the first class.


----------



## bigfootbill (Feb 2, 2011)

Suggest reading the book "God middle finger".
Travel safe
Bill


----------

